# Aditional Rear view camara



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All
Has anyone added an additional rear view camera to compliment the reversing camera already fitted, I was thinking of one of the types that has the monitor sitting on the rear view mirror as that is the natural place to look, our MH has no rear window so the internal rear view mirror has not a lot of use, your comments or suggestions would be appreciated,
does anyone know if there is enough room in the original housing and where do the wires run?

thanks


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I paid 54 quid for a wireless rear view camera and one of those monitors that you're on about (they are cheaper now)

Mine has markings to show distance
and IR lights so I can see at night

It's better quality than most 400 quid systems....

Please show me what a 400 quid one does better than mine (I can even add another wireless camera should I wish....)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WIRELESS-...6?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item35c0ee91ee

But it's your money.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

bigcats30 said:


> I paid 54 quid for a wireless rear view camera and one of those monitors that you're on about (they are cheaper now)
> 
> Mine has markings to show distance
> and IR lights so I can see at night
> ...


I would fancy buying one of these if the advertising wasn't in "translated from the Chinese gobbledygook"

Even the response to negative feedback is the same gobbledygook and they purport to come from Wales.

John


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

namder said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > I paid 54 quid for a wireless rear view camera and one of those monitors that you're on about (they are cheaper now)
> ...


Yep you're right

But its more than 9 times cheaper and works and it's extremely simple to fit (like any 12v device)

now call me stupid but £54 quid over £500....


----------



## 281192ben (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the same mh as you and have fitted a monitor over the rear view mirror , an extra camera next to the original one , and a camera over the towbar hitch. The screen has two inputs so I can flick between each camera , I have one set as a rear view mirror and the original autotrail one set as a back up . They are dead simple to fit , but removing the cover over the camera was a real pain and is siliconed on with what appears to be a whole tube of the stuff. I had to elongate the slot in the cover to take the extra camera but I find it a must. If you have a towbar I can recommend a camera on the ball as hitching up is so easy and saves the rear end from damage . If you like I can take some pics and explain in more detail how I did it , just let me know. 
Thanks
Simon


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I replaced our rear view mirror completely with a monitor. Got the kit from amazon for £90. Infrared LED for night and wide angle. It's fitted at chest height on the back so it looks down the road like a conventional mirror rather than just looking at the bumper. 

Took me a couple of hours to fit and is worth its weight in gold, especially when towing and reversing as it gives me a seamless view from door mirror to door mirror around the sides and back.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

See here for my ulimate cheapskate twin view arrangement:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=128248

Not perfect by any means but quick and easy, and all for 99p!

Colin


----------

